# Humidity not steady in 5x5 grow tent...



## projectpanda831 (Nov 14, 2020)

I can get the temperature and the humidity just perfect using controllers but as soon as I start my inline fan at its *lowest* fan setting... my temperature stays at 70F but my humidity goes from 55% to 25%

I have an AC Infinity 8" inline fan with speed controller. I'm just now looking at the specs (rookie mistake lol) and it says its 807 CFM. I don't know if that means at its lowest fan speed setting or the highest fan speed setting. I thought when I first bought it, I would be able to use it in a low setting and still be able to use it but I guess I was wrong. 

Fan name: _Cloudline S8, Quiet Inline Duct Fan System with speed controller_.

Now... my question to you experts out there.. AC Infinity also has a *4" inline fan with a 205 CFM with a speed controller *and a *6" inline fan with a 402 CFM including a speed controller*. Which one should I get??


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2020)

How big is your room?


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> How big is your room?


My grow tent is 5x5. The room size where the tent is measures 12x12.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 15, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> I can get the temperature and the humidity just perfect using controllers but as soon as I start my inline fan at its *lowest* fan setting... my temperature stays at 70F but my humidity goes from 55% to 25%



What controller are you using? 
You should be able to set it @55% then is will cycle on and off and hold very close.
Here is the one I use , Titan Controls® Saturn® 5 - Digital Environmental Controller with CO2 Timer | Titan Controls


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 15, 2020)

Growdude said:


> What controller are you using?
> You should be able to set it @55% then is will cycle on and off and hold very close.
> Here is the one I use , Titan Controls® Saturn® 5 - Digital Environmental Controller with CO2 Timer | Titan Controls


I use an Inkbird IHC-200 humidity controller. And yes, mine is set to 55% with a auto on/off of 3%(+/-)


----------



## Growdude (Nov 15, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> I use an Inkbird IHC-200 humidity controller. And yes, mine is set to 55% with a auto on/off of 3%(+/-)



Not sure why its keeping it on until its at 25%


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 15, 2020)

Growdude said:


> Not sure why its keeping it on until its at 25%


It needs to stay on until it reaches 55% humidity and then it will shut off. I want my humidity at 55% but when I turn on my inline fan at its lowest fan speed, it drops to 25% and it will not go higher than that.


----------



## Jkjiv (Nov 15, 2020)

Maybe a dumb question but is your inline fan plugged into that controller?  And is the sensor maybe too close to the soil? Maybe a faulty controller?


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 15, 2020)

No, my fan is not plugged into into the controller. I put my humidity sensor tip reader at the very top of my tent through the bars and now that i think about it.... i think my fan is too close to that tip reader lol im going to look into that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

A breeze will effect the sensor if its to close i would be willing to bet ya. Besides you kinda answered your question when you said its fine until you turn on the fan.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> A breeze will effect the sensor if its to close i would be willing to bet ya. Besides you kinda answered your question when you said its fine until you turn on the fan.


Thanks for your help! This is my very first grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

Did some research for you.
Read this. Maybe it will help.









						Where To Put Your Thermometer In Your Grow Space
					

Learn Where To Put Your Thermometer In Your Grow Tent When Growing Cannabis Indoors. Indica Institute Breaks Down Why Your Thermometer May Not Be Giving Accurate Readings Based On It'S Location Inside Your Grow Space And What You Can Do About It. Make Sur



					www.indicainstitute.com


----------



## Jkjiv (Nov 15, 2020)

Your Inline fan wont shut off when it needs to if it's not plugged into that humidity controller. And the sensor should be hanging at the plant canopy level


----------



## Jkjiv (Nov 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Did some research for you.
> Read this. Maybe it will help.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great website,  I use it a lot


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 15, 2020)

I've seen it hard to manage all environmental controls in 5x5 tents and smaller. I usually recommend people try and address issues in the lung room if possible. If you get the environment correct in there, it is much easier to maintain good conditions in the tent.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 18, 2020)

johnsmith559 said:


> 4he water holding capacity of air doubles or halves with every 10c movement.  the 50% humidity at 20 c becomes 25% at 30 c and 100% humidity at 10c
> it is unlikely you have 25% humidity in your house unless 5ou live in Arizona or north were it is cold .my house in Toronto runs 25 to 30% in winter.  it Iz rare to have that low humidity.  I do not find temp humidity control work well unless you have dry air to bring in . the light heats the space up and the fan runs anyway.  I just put mine on a timer matching the light cycle.  run a bit into the dark to get rid of hot air then shuts off.
> also a standard measurement for heat is 3300 btu for every 1000 w appliance.
> lights , stereos etc


Ok. I also I think I over did it by putting an 8" exhaust fan of 807CFM on my 5x5 tent. It has speed controls but even at its lowest speed, the humidity will not stay stable. Should I exchange it for an 6" exhaust fan of 402CFM with speed controls?
I live in Michigan, its getting pretty cold here. I just bought a humidifier for the room the tent is in. Maybe this will take care of it? If not, let me know what you think!


----------



## boo (Nov 18, 2020)

remember, the dehuey generates heat which may or may not help the issue...


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> No, my fan is not plugged into into the controller.



did you hook the fan up to the humidity controller?


----------



## Carty (Nov 22, 2020)

Inline fans are designed really to run at optimum speed and not be slowed down to run at 50% or less....  running at
lower speeds is harder on the bearings actually,  most manufacturers recommend you running their fans at full speed.
your running a bunch of CFM for sure...  
Keep tweeking things and I"m sure you'll get this fixed... when lights are off trying having it come on every hour for 10 min to refresh the air in the room..  but this will allow your humidity to build up in between...  Light on, if your watering that day, water right when the lights come on... might also help add to humidity...

luck


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

@ Carty, I have a router control on my fans.  I have had people tell me the same before but my fans are both over 10 years old and going strong.  It sure helps me control things.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

Yeah i have a fan that blows on me when i sleep. Even take it to my hotels when i travel. I keep it on low. Its about 4yrs old and only cost me 20 bucks.


----------



## Carty (Dec 8, 2020)

yeah,  repeating what I read by manufacturing and on the fan sites...  like you I slowed mine down when I had it and never had any issues like misbalance.. they just recommend for some reason to downsize your fan and run it at a higher speed then to turn it to low.. hhmmm.   

I love using Infinity PC style fan.. found some pretty cool ones with built in speed control switch... it's framed in a
heavy metal frame for good stability.. and super quiet..  Budmiser uses a 6" for his exhaust fan.. hehe


----------



## Carty (Dec 8, 2020)

Love it WeedHopper...  gotta have me a fan on my fatass at night.... hehe


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2020)

I think its just habit with me Carty. Kinda like Linus with his blanket.


----------

